# What about seashells?



## rck93 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey everyone! I recently just purchased a bunch of toys online and I guess without reading the description fully I ordered a PREVUE Tropical Teaser- it's a coconut she'll with tons of ropes and strings hanging off of it. I didn't realize though that at the bottom hangs a bunch of seashells, now the toy says it's for birds, rats, etc. But I can't find anywhere stating if seashells are ok for rats or not. 

Anyone's input or experience using seashells as a toy? Thanks!


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

If the toy is specifically made for rats/rodents/birds, I'm assuming the shells would have been treated beforehand and will be completely safe for your ratties! I've never even thought of using seashells as a toy, let alone tried them but thinking about it, they're probably very good for their teeth. If you're not 100 percent confident, can you not cut them off?


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

I can't speak for their safety to rats, although the bird world uses them a lot. Makes me want to give them some to toss around.

I do know that if you plan to drill seashells to make toys yourself (to thread and hang), you will need to make sure you don't breathe in the dust. Drill in water or wear a respirator.


----------



## rck93 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ya I figured if the was meant for them it should be safe? I just have never seen seashell toys or heard of them, I did cut them off for now just in case. I agree that it would be great for their teeth also, I'll have to maybe for a bit more research see if I can find out any more information! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I let my rats play with sea shells during free range time, as well as small rocks and pebbles. They like to carry them around and hide them. I've never placed shells directly into my rats cage, but I'd assume it'd be okay.


----------

